# Check out the Frayed Knot



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out the Frayed Knot


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a fish sticking machine!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job guy. Looks like fun!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

That will definatly do.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a nice little flounder rig right there.


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

how do you view pictures on this forum. everytime i click on the link it takes me back to the pensacola fishin forum home page.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

> *iceman28o1 (10/25/2007)*how do you view pictures on this forum. everytime i click on the link it takes me back to the pensacola fishin forum home page.


Good question, it does the same thing to me about half the time.


----------



## Big J (Oct 8, 2007)

a piece of rope walks into a bar. he sits down and orders a beer. the bartender says "im sorry, we dont serve your kind here... no pieces of rope allowed." the piece of rope is furious. he leaves and goes to another bar down the street. he gets there and there is a sign in the window "NO PIECES OF ROPE". now he is so mad he cant see straight. he goes to the next bar. same story, "NO PIECES OF ROPE". the piece of rope is now ready to go on a shooting rampage. as he walks past the first bar that he went to, he sees his reflection in the window and he gets an idea. he kind of contorts his body a little bit and messes up his hair. he walks into the bar and orders a beer. the bartender gives him a beer. as the bartender walks off, he suddenly stops and says to the piece of rope"Hey, arent you that piece of rope that was in here earlier?" the piece of rope kindly responds "Nope, im a frayed knot"


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *iceman28o1 (10/25/2007)*how do you view pictures on this forum. everytime i click on the link it takes me back to the pensacola fishin forum home page.


Try Loggin In


----------



## AquaBlue22 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks I needed that first thing in the morning.............nice fishing machine Cris


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't beat a Whaler. Wish I could find a deal on an older one like that.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *Big J (10/25/2007)*a piece of rope walks into a bar.


----------

